# With out violating OPSEC,...how about pictures of yourself or family.



## MI.oldguy

First,I am not trolling,or do I work for any alphabet agencies.I thought with all the BS going on in the world,this might be a fun way to get to know some of our forum members.

How about a picture of yourself or family without violating OPSEC?.some of the members I have actually seen in other posts here.if you don't care about showing your normal self,go ahead.

Avatars of yourself don't count OK?.

I will go first.these are snow pictures of my lovely wife and myself. when it was below 0.f.thats why our faces are covered.


----------



## Diver

That absolutely violates OPSEC for me.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Diver said:


> That absolutely violates OPSEC for me.


No big deal,nobody HAS to participate.I thought it would be fun!.


----------



## Inor

5 characters


----------



## Denton

This is the reason I do not use my pic as an avatar. Age has been ruthless to me. Furthermore, my hair is even longer and I look more like a homeless guy than an upstanding member of PF:


----------



## keith9365

Gettin my cruise on!


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> This is the reason I do not use my pic as an avatar. Age has been ruthless to me. Furthermore, my hair is even longer and I look more like a homeless guy than an upstanding member of PF:


At least you have put on some weight since your avatar photo was taken. ::clapping::


----------



## ntxwheels

My avatar IS my photo.


----------



## slewfoot

last year on a cruise in the Mediterranean.


----------



## A J

This was NOT taken last week :lol: Just a day of quail huntin in Arizona.

I'm the one on the rock.

View attachment 8464


AJ


----------



## keith9365

slewfoot said:


> last year on a cruise in the Mediterranean.
> View attachment 8462


My cruise in the Mediterranean was on a guided missile destroyer!


----------



## ntxwheels

slewfoot said:


> last year on a cruise in the Mediterranean.
> View attachment 8462


You certainly got the better end of that deal..


----------



## Maine-Marine

This is our Adopted daughter and her friend going to the senior formal. Me in a Clan Keith Kilt with Dress Sporran Rabbit Fur Sporran and Marine Corps Belt Buckle.There was a early dinner and our whole family went...


----------



## Arklatex

Ark and his buddy check out the front yard.


----------



## MI.oldguy

ntxwheels said:


> My avatar IS my photo.


Glad to see you back!.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Pretty soon,I guess I will have to show you all what I really look like too.

SOON!.


----------



## RNprepper

Tess and me out for a ride last week. (I'm the shadow taking the picture; Tess has the long fuzzy ears.)


----------



## Arklatex

Arizona looks nice.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

All of my fun photos are me doing one of my passions in life, but it's WAY too specific to share (and no, it's not dirty, there are just very few people who do it and anybody "in the community" would know who I was or at least how to find out who I was by taking one look at the gear involved)


----------



## Inor

RNprepper said:


> Tess and me out for a ride last week. (I'm the shadow taking the picture; Tess has the long fuzzy ears.)


Saguaro Park East by chance?


----------



## RNprepper

Inor said:


> Saguaro Park East by chance?


Nope. just out for a ride from my property on the NW side. It was late afternoon. We are facing the Catalina Mountains to the east of us. Very nice day for Nov 26. I was wearing a -shirt and fleece vest - oh yes, blue jeans, too.


----------



## Inor

RNprepper said:


> Nope. just out for a ride from my property on the NW side. It was late afternoon. We are facing the Catalina Mountains to the east of us. Very nice day for Nov 26. I was wearing a -shirt and fleece vest - oh yes, blue jeans, too.


I absolutely LOVE that whole area.


----------



## Eagles700LvL

Here I am refinishing some furniture...









Playing some church softball...









And tormenting my family...


----------



## bigwheel

yall seem to be masked. That is me on the left I think.


----------



## BagLady

I have a hard time posting pic's here, BUT, I did get a couple on "my album" of Hubby and I camping in Georgia.
So, you can go to my profile and look at my album.

I want to know how all ya'll stay skinny...:roll:
Maybe we just like bacon too much.


----------



## Sharkbait

Some vacation pics from this year

1-Myself with a curious buffalo 
2-My better half having a cocktail 
3-my boys swimming in Lake Erie


----------



## James m

No laughing! LOL

Its right side up over here.


----------



## Gman303

Me, earlier this year playing with my new camera.


----------



## Inor

James m said:


> No laughing! LOL
> 
> Its right side up over here.


You must be camouflaged because I cannot see you.


----------



## Jeep

Why my avatar is wearing a mask, I would break your comp screen


----------



## adian

Today lifting


----------



## Jeep

I miss Iron


----------



## adian

Yea I was out for a few months with the move and now getting back into everything and working the flab off


----------



## Prepared One

I think not.


----------



## paraquack

View attachment 8481

One in the middle is friend visiting.


----------



## Inor

paraquack said:


> View attachment 8481
> 
> One in the middle is friend visiting.


How do you see through the black?


----------



## sparkyprep

Oh, what the heck....









Real name- TK-427


----------



## DerBiermeister

paraquack said:


> View attachment 8481
> 
> One in the middle is friend visiting.


I guess someone has to ask -- what are all the sandbags for? Has the SHTF started?


----------



## DerBiermeister

Here I am on our last trip out west


----------



## MrsInor

DerBiermeister said:


> I guess someone has to ask -- what are all the sandbags for? Has the SHTF started?


He had to do something with all the extra dirt from burying his bunker.


----------



## paraquack

Inor said:


> How do you see through the black?


X-ray vision, duh!

The sandbags are 4 ft 6 inches at the top and pyramid in toward the house. They are for when the monsoons hit or if the neighbors want to borrow a cup of sugar. The dirt was left over from the Minuteman Missile silo.
This is the back yard.
View attachment 8486

If I can find it, I'll post the first test launch. I found it.
View attachment 8508


----------



## sparkyprep

Oh, to the OP, sorry, you will never, ever find a picture of my kids online. When they turn 18, that choice will be there.


----------



## BagLady

James m said:


> No laughing! LOL
> 
> Its right side up over here.


James, What is on your face? Looks like your kids finger painted you.


----------



## 7515

At the "Grassy Knoll" in Dallas Tx.
I have no idea why I have a goofy grin.


----------



## tirednurse

OMG you asked for it!
You can see my pic as my avatar - here is another plus some of my grandsons and oldest son


----------



## Hemi45

Home on the range


----------



## Danm

here ya go


----------



## James m

My teen years.


----------



## James m

Misc. Plus that cat.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Me and the wife on the Salmon river in Idaho.









Classic me pic..









Im now 245lbs with long hair and a big ol beard


----------



## Inor

Doc Holliday said:


> Me and the wife on the Salmon river in Idaho.
> 
> View attachment 8510
> 
> 
> Classic me pic..
> 
> View attachment 8512
> 
> 
> Im now 245lbs with long hair and a big ol beard


You look like your namesake.


----------



## RNprepper

paraquack said:


> View attachment 8481
> 
> One in the middle is friend visiting.


Did you use 3 different photos? Funny picture!


----------



## RNprepper

paraquack said:


> X-ray vision, duh!
> 
> The sandbags are 4 ft 6 inches at the top and pyramid in toward the house. They are for when the monsoons hit or if the neighbors want to borrow a cup of sugar. The dirt was left over from the Minuteman Missile silo.
> This is the back yard.
> View attachment 8486
> 
> If I can find it, I'll post the first test launch. I found it.
> View attachment 8508


Let's see - can you build me a bunker in my backyard? And throw in a guest house and a well, please. Oh and duck pond.


----------



## bigwheel

Inor said:


> View attachment 8458
> 
> 
> 5 characters


Dang Inor looks scarier than his avator.


----------



## RNprepper

BagLady said:


> James, What is on your face? Looks like your kids finger painted you.


A Samoan tattoo, right? The Samoans absolutely perfected the art.


----------



## bigwheel

slewfoot said:


> last year on a cruise in the Mediterranean.
> View attachment 8462


Pretty daughter. Congrats.


----------



## bigwheel

Maine-Marine said:


> This is our Adopted daughter and her friend going to the senior formal. Me in a Clan Keith Kilt with Dress Sporran Rabbit Fur Sporran and Marine Corps Belt Buckle.There was a early dinner and our whole family went...
> 
> View attachment 8464


How was the Haggis?


----------



## bigwheel

ok here is one of the little bride. I have a thing about ladies with large coolas.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Maine-Marine said:


> This is our Adopted daughter and her friend going to the senior formal. Me in a Clan Keith Kilt with Dress Sporran Rabbit Fur Sporran and Marine Corps Belt Buckle.There was a early dinner and our whole family went...
> 
> View attachment 8464


Are you regimental up under that dress? 

- Fellow Scot-Irish


----------



## bigdogbuc

Doc Holliday said:


> Me and the wife on the Salmon river in Idaho.
> 
> View attachment 8510
> 
> 
> Classic me pic..
> 
> View attachment 8512
> 
> 
> Im now 245lbs with long hair and a big ol beard


I need therapy....incredibly, pretty close to what I pictured...love you buddy!


----------



## bigdogbuc

Me and my buddy Josh...he took my hat! :lol:

I've actually lost some weight since that picture...they say a camera adds 10 pounds, apparently there were 4 of them pointed at me...


----------



## Slippy

bigdogbuc said:


> Me and my buddy Josh...he took my hat! :lol:
> 
> I've actually lost some weight since that picture...they say a camera adds 10 pounds, apparently there were 4 of them pointed at me...


BDB
How's your buddy doing? If I remember didn't he move clear across country? Hope he's adjusting well.


----------



## hawgrider

I'm reluctant to participate in this thread but ok here goes- Here is me on the back 40


----------



## Notsoyoung

Don't know if this will work, but this is me and my team in a country in Africa many years ago. I am the one in sunglasses.


----------



## thepeartree

tirednurse said:


> OMG you asked for it!
> You can see my pic as my avatar - here is another plus some of my grandsons and oldest son


Nah, that avatar is no good. I see the guns and get caught up in them and never get to see you


----------



## thepeartree

hawgrider said:


> I'm reluctant to participate in this thread but ok here goes- Here is me on the back 40


Who's the guy with the hat? ROFL


----------



## hawgrider

thepeartree said:


> Who's the guy with the hat? ROFL


Snort.... oink....


----------



## thepeartree

RNprepper said:


> Let's see - can you build me a bunker in my backyard? And throw in a guest house and a well, please. Oh and duck pond.


AND the missile silo? We need a tresspassing deterrant...


----------



## TG

slewfoot said:


> last year on a cruise in the Mediterranean.
> View attachment 8462


What a beautiful couple


----------



## Mish

You guys know what I look like. hehe
It was nice to put a face with a name and finally meet all you guys!!


----------



## TG

Taken last year on our trip to Arizona&#8230; the heat was crazy


----------



## TG

oops the pic is too big and looks all messed up


----------



## James m

TorontoGal said:


> Taken last year on our trip to Arizona&#8230; the heat was crazy
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Shouldn't you be in school?


----------



## TG

James m said:


> Shouldn't you be in school?


What do you mean? English as a second language? I'm all done with that


----------



## Mish




----------



## James m

It means you look really young. Here sometimes kids don't go to school when they are supposed to. Some places have a truant officer. Kind of like a dog catcher for teenagers.


----------



## TG

Mish, those are awesome! I do a few 10K's and halfs once in a while but I haven't done those "mud" races yet because I had to wear contacts and couldn't have mud in my eyes LOL


----------



## TG

James m said:


> It means you look really young. Here sometimes kids don't go to school when they are supposed to. Some places have a truant officer. Kind of like a dog catcher for teenagers.


Very funny, I'm turning 39 this January


----------



## Slippy

No one can make Mish do anything, she is not a doormat...only muddy like one.


----------



## Hemi45

TorontoGal said:


> Mish, those are awesome! I do a few 10K's and halfs once in a while but I haven't done those "mud" races yet because I had to wear contacts and couldn't have mud in my eyes LOL


I wear contacts too ... I just close my eyes or keep my head above the mud  Think of it as a good test for bugging out, mud races are fun! My next is at the end of February!


----------



## TG

Hemi45 said:


> I wear contacts too ... I just close my eyes or keep my head above the mud  Think of it as a good test for bugging out, mud races are fun! My next is at the end of February!


I had my laser eye surgery done 2 weeks ago but I'm still super paranoid about getting stuff in my eyes, maybe I'll invest in goggles


----------



## Mish

Hemi45 said:


> I wear contacts too ... I just close my eyes or keep my head above the mud  Think of it as a good test for bugging out, mud races are fun! My next is at the end of February!


Well hello there my fellow Tough Mudder!! I LOVED my TM run!!! I ran my first one at the age of 35! Such a rewarding experience! I have my headband hanging in my bedroom! I love looking at that when I wake in the morning. hehe

TG...Do IT!!! You don't need your eyes! lol


----------



## whoppo

OPSEC is an illusion... so am I.










And here's a random picture from my server to confuse people even further.


----------



## Smitty901

ever to old for a ride never to old to enjoy


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


>


Nice lookin Hawg your riding there!

Gotta be bridal veil falls in TN?

Second pic on 129 .


----------



## 7052

Sorry guys. There is not a single picture of me anywhere on the Internet, and I'm not about to post one now. At least, none that aren't part of a .gov database (like DMV).


----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> Nice lookin Hawg your riding there!
> 
> Gotta be bridal veil falls in TN?
> 
> Second pic on 129 .


 Yep hit all of the water falls along there was a great ride. Bridal Veil fall is on the NC side
Bridal Veil Falls near Highlands, NC


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> Yep hit all of the water falls along there was a great ride. Bridal Veil fall is on the NC side
> Bridal Veil Falls near Highlands, NC


Ah yes I stand corrected.... yep NC side. Love the area Ive put a lot of miles on my scoot down there. One of my favorites is the Cherohala skyway and Bald river falls


----------



## csi-tech

This is my latest picture. I was drawn for the Land Between the Lakes quota hunt. It was 19 degrees that morning with gusty winds. I didn't see a damned thing. This is the most recent picture of my wife with our precious and wonderful new Grand baby!


----------



## Denton

Not surprised you didn't see anything. How did you see to get into the tree?

Beautiful wife! The baby looks like an alien, however. Never seen one that didn't. :lol:


----------



## csi-tech

Denton said:


> Not surprised you didn't see anything. How did you see to get into the tree?
> 
> Beautiful wife! The baby looks like an alien, however. Never seen one that didn't. :lol:


It was so cold my eyeballs were freezing. I just walked around with my arms out until i bumped into one and climbed up it. Yeah, I think all babies look like they came from a different planet. He really is cute though.........in person. Here's a better of me on a far more successful hunt. It also explains why he looks like an alien. 



And not to be left out, Mr. and Mrs. CSI's Harley:


----------



## TG

You guys are too funny


----------



## Slippy

My "Bucket List" just got a bit longer; Crash a Sorority Party with Whoppo!



whoppo said:


> OPSEC is an illusion... so am I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a random picture from my server to confuse people even further.


----------



## csi-tech

Whoppos look alot like James Hetfield. Rock on!


----------



## RNprepper

paraquack said:


> X-ray vision, duh!
> 
> The sandbags are 4 ft 6 inches at the top and pyramid in toward the house. They are for when the monsoons hit or if the neighbors want to borrow a cup of sugar. The dirt was left over from the Minuteman Missile silo.
> This is the back yard.
> View attachment 8486
> 
> If I can find it, I'll post the first test launch. I found it.
> View attachment 8508


I bet your neighborhood association really loves the new landscaping!


----------



## jeff70

OK I'll play, Here I am with my 5 year old granddaughter, and yes she has me wrapped around here little finger.


----------



## RNprepper

TorontoGal said:


> Taken last year on our trip to Arizona&#8230; the heat was crazy


can't see the picture


----------



## csi-tech

My 4 year old granddaughter licked my forehead one day, go figure? My wife said it's because she sees me as big sucker that gives her whatever she wants.........Guilty.


----------



## hawgrider

jeff70 said:


> View attachment 8521
> 
> 
> OK I'll play, Here I am with my 5 year old granddaughter, and yes she has me wrapped around here little finger.


Yeah I can relate. The grand kids tend to do that!


----------



## hawgrider

csi-tech said:


> It was so cold my eyeballs were freezing. I just walked around with my arms out until i bumped into one and climbed up it. Yeah, I think all babies look like they came from a different planet. He really is cute though.........in person. Here's a better of me on a far more successful hunt. It also explains why he looks like an alien.
> 
> 
> 
> And not to be left out, Mr. and Mrs. CSI's Harley:


Another Hawg rider.... Nice Scoot!


----------



## Denton

Deebo is having photo upload problems, so he asked me to share this pic.


----------



## RNprepper

TorontoGal said:


> Taken last year on our trip to Arizona&#8230; the heat was craz
> 
> Maybe you would like this part of Arizona better - 7,000 feet, cool pines. This is me on Tess, following the kids.


----------



## TG

RNprepper said:


> can't see the picture


I chickened out


----------



## slewfoot

TorontoGal said:


> What a beautiful couple


Thank you. been married 44 years now.


----------



## Moonshinedave

I generally don't post my picture, but since we're all friends here:
View attachment 8531


----------



## Kauboy

Egyas said:


> Sorry guys. There is not a single picture of me anywhere on the Internet, and I'm not about to post one now. At least, none that aren't part of a .gov database (like DMV).


You're a UNIX Architect in Rockford Illinois who plays World of Warcraft and really likes the Blackhawk Steak Pit.
You incorrectly predicted the 2008 presidential election, got scammed by an online company that is no longer in business, and you had an interesting network mount idea.

Picture or not, the government knows who you are.


----------



## paraquack

RNprepper said:


> I bet your neighborhood association really loves the new landscaping!


The woman from the HOA code enforcement stopped by a couple of days after the bags went up. She was just in time for the test launch. I asked her what her address was at home and started programming the coordinates into the missile. She mumbled something about, "Great looking wall and the Claymores are a nice touch, sorry to have bothered you. Don't get up, I'll let myself out. You have a nice day now, bye!" Nothing like being the nuclear power on the block. I don't have problems anymore with the neighbors' dogs doing their duty on my sidewalk/driveway either.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Inor said:


> View attachment 8458
> 
> 
> 5 characters


Come on,Inor.I dont believe that one!.I saw you with your Newfies!.

Ok,heres me.The first one is me getting ready to snowblow,I dont look too happy EH?.

Second one was quite a while back,camping at Clayloch beach in Washington state,with my first son Barney.

<edit,>,the last one is my beautiful wife with our dog(rip Barney,)at Mt Rainier in Washington state,our home for many years.


----------



## csi-tech

Notsoyoung said:


> View attachment 8517
> 
> 
> Don't know if this will work, but this is me and my team in a country in Africa many years ago. I am the one in sunglasses.


Skyhook?


----------



## csi-tech

Why are all of the females opting out? This has been entertaining.


----------



## Inor

MI.oldguy said:


> Come on,Inor.I dont believe that one!.I saw you with your Newfies!.


I suppose since I now have quite the pelt started on my face and look nothing like this anymore.


----------



## TG

csi-tech said:


> Why are all of the females opting out? This has been entertaining.


Because


----------



## MI.oldguy

TorontoGal said:


> Because


Because why?...............whassup with dat Gals?.


----------



## TG

MI.oldguy said:


> Because why?...............whassup with dat Gals?.


I posted my pic but got a comment like why am I skipping school lol I'm almost 39 (January), not a kid. I'm not offended, just sensitive lol


----------



## Rob Roy

Looking at member pics while not sharing yours is the same as going to a nude beach fully dressed.


----------



## TG

Rob Roy said:


> Looking at member pics while not sharing yours is the same as going to a nude beach fully dressed.


I did that once haha I was too chicken


----------



## csi-tech

I went to a regular beach naked once......didn't work out so well.


----------



## Denton

Denton said:


> Deebo is having photo upload problems, so he asked me to share this pic.
> 
> View attachment 8527


I can't believe nobody has had even one comment about Deebo and his antics! This is what we would expect from Deebs, don't you think?


----------



## Mish

TorontoGal said:


> Because


TG and I posted pictures!! What else do you want?


----------



## csi-tech

Denton said:


> I can't believe nobody has had even one comment about Deebo and his antics! This is what we would expect from Deebs, don't you think?


I wasn't sure if those were his real teeth or not.


----------



## TG

Mish said:


> TG and I posted pictures!! What else do you want?


I deleted mine lol Apparently I look like a kid and shouldn't be skipping school :lol:


----------



## hawgrider

TorontoGal said:


> I chickened out


I saw the pic..... Good looking lady right there !! Cant be a day over 29 years old right!


----------



## Kahlan

csi-tech said:


> Why are all of the females opting out? This has been entertaining.


I can't even believe this thread exists. After all the crap I've gotten about having my real pic as my avatar and now this.... I don't understand. Make up your minds...


----------



## hawgrider

Kahlan said:


> I can't even believe this thread exists. After all the crap I've gotten about having my real pic as my avatar and now this.... I don't understand. Make up your minds...


Give em hell young lady !


----------



## TG

Thanks, Hawgrider, more like 38, will be 39 this January… come to think of it, I need a party.


----------



## Mish

TorontoGal said:


> I deleted mine lol Apparently I look like a kid and shouldn't be skipping school :lol:





Kahlan said:


> I can't even believe this thread exists. After all the crap I've gotten about having my real pic as my avatar and now this.... I don't understand. Make up your minds...


Stop letting these guys push you around!!! Do exactly what you want to and don't apologize for it!

These guys can kiss my ass!  hehe


----------



## Inor

Mish said:


> Stop letting these guys push you around!!! Do exactly what you want to and don't apologize for it!
> 
> These guys can kiss my ass!  hehe


The possibilities of what I could say here are endless... But, nope. Not gonna do it...


----------



## Eagles700LvL

Mish said:


> Stop letting these guys push you around!!! Do exactly what you want to and don't apologize for it!
> 
> These guys can kiss my ass!  hehe


----------



## Mish

Inor said:


> The possibilities of what I could say here are endless... But, nope. Not gonna do it...


Awww, come on!! Why do you think I said it?!! lol


----------



## hawgrider

Inor said:


> The possibilities of what I could say here are endless... But, nope. Not gonna do it...


Should I do it for you LMAO ROTF


----------



## Smitty901

Kahlan said:


> I can't even believe this thread exists. After all the crap I've gotten about having my real pic as my avatar and now this.... I don't understand. Make up your minds...


 Well in my case the government has my picture,DNA,address and phone number so I aint worried. Jut fact of life if I were female I would not post a picture any where on the net


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> Stop letting these guys push you around!!! Do exactly what you want to and don't apologize for it!
> 
> These guys can kiss my ass!  hehe


One might liken it to kissing a muddy doormat but who am I to point that out?


----------



## Kahlan

Mish said:


> Stop letting these guys push you around!!! Do exactly what you want to and don't apologize for it!
> 
> These guys can kiss my ass!  hehe


Nothing to do with letting them push me around. Just find it odd that this thread was started the day after the 12 page long avatar debate and warnings of having my pic as my avatar. I mean I'm getting confused now! For one I'm really not worried about it. And it's too late to not have my picture of the internet. Everybody here already knows what I look like anyway.


----------



## Mish

Kahlan said:


> Nothing to do with letting them push me around. Just find it odd that this thread was started the day after the 12 page long avatar debate and warnings of having my pic as my avatar. I mean I'm getting confused now! For one I'm really not worried about it. And it's too late to not have my picture of the internet. Everybody here already knows what I look like anyway.


My point is...If *YOU* are ok with it...don't let these people bully you around. =) Put your picture back up there and tell then to eff off. <In a very sweet voice, of course>


----------



## MI.oldguy

Hey girls,BAWK,BAWK,BAWK,BABAWK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!rofl.

Nobody is pushing anybody around,dont get so defensive.this is supposed to be a fun thread.


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> One might liken it to kissing a muddy doormat but who am I to point that out?


Are you suggesting that I'm a dirty doormat? I only agree with half of your statement...you figure out which part.


----------



## hawgrider

MI.oldguy said:


> Hey girls,BAWK,BAWK,BAWK,BABAWK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!rofl.


Careful pardner" Hell hath no fury like a women scorned " LOL


----------



## Kahlan

Mish said:


> Are you suggesting that I'm a dirty doormat? I only agree with half of your statement...you figure out which part.


Hands down... dirty! You are a dirty dirty girl!


----------



## TG

It's wine-o-clock


----------



## MI.oldguy

hawgrider said:


> Careful pardner" Hell hath no fury like a women scorned " LOL


Yeah bud,don't I know it.I hath that fury almost daily.


----------



## hawgrider

MI.oldguy said:


> Yeah bud,don't I know it.I hath that fury almost daily.


Married too eh! Yeah 35 years of......... 
yeah bliss thats the word I was looking for:shock:


----------



## TG

hahaha @ Hawgrider
Very smart, cautious man


----------



## MI.oldguy

35+ here.shes the only one that can stand me!...couldn't do without her.nor her without me,she says.ayuup!.


----------



## Slippy

Kahlan said:


> Nothing to do with letting them push me around. Just find it odd that this thread was started the day after the 12 page long avatar debate and warnings of having my pic as my avatar. I mean I'm getting confused now! For one I'm really not worried about it. And it's too late to not have my picture of the internet. Everybody here already knows what I look like anyway.


Then how about a goofy picture of a cute puppy jumping for joy to make you smile Kahlan?
View attachment 8537


----------



## hawgrider

TorontoGal said:


> hahaha @ Hawgrider
> Very smart, cautious man


Nah not very smart I just learned from the school of hard knox.


----------



## Kahlan

Not chicken 
Having trouble finding pics with just me in them though.


----------



## hawgrider

Kahlan said:


> Not chicken
> Having trouble finding pics with just me in them though.
> 
> View attachment 8538
> View attachment 8539


Another good looking young lady! Atta girl tell em you ain't scared


----------



## csi-tech

I've been a member of many forums and this one tends to become divisive along gender lines. In truth, I am glad to know that there are so many women that are concerned about the same things I am. That's why I have pretty much abandoned the other boards. My wife is very like minded making it much easier on me to procure things. I'm sorry if I contributed to any perceived bullying. I for one, am happy that there is so much diversity here. Like minded men, women, children from every corner of the globe.


----------



## TG

Gorgeous Kahlan


----------



## MI.oldguy

Kahlan said:


> Not chicken
> Having trouble finding pics with just me in them though.
> 
> View attachment 8538
> View attachment 8539


::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::

OK,TG....your turn!...


----------



## Hemi45

I have a CCW, I'm a NRA member, I have purchased both guns and ammo online this past year ... Hell no, I'm not concerned about posting a pic of me at the range! I'm already on whatever "lists" others worry about


----------



## Eagles700LvL

Here's a day where I ran two miles, ate a quart of ice cream, then ran two miles back. Because I'm an idiot.


----------



## TG

Trying to find a pic where I don't look 15


----------



## Mish

TorontoGal said:


> Trying to find a pic where I don't look 15


A shot with boobies might help...just a suggestion.


----------



## James m

It was meant as a flattering joke?


----------



## Kahlan

TorontoGal said:


> Trying to find a pic where I don't look 15


It's a compliment TG. You looked gorgeous. He didn't mean it literally, just that you looked young. It's a good thing!


----------



## Mish

James m said:


> It was meant as a flattering joke?


You're an ass!! Stop insulting people, will ya!! LOL


----------



## James m

Mish said:


> You're an ass!! Stop insulting people, will ya!! LOL


Don't make me post female weight lifter pictures!


----------



## TG

James m said:


> It was meant as a flattering joke?


I wasn't offended


----------



## Mish

TorontoGal said:


> I wasn't offended


Then why did you take that gorgeous picture down?


----------



## slewfoot

csi-tech said:


> Why are all of the females opting out? This has been entertaining.


They are still trying to figure out which picture to use. You know they have problems figuring out avatar pictures.:-D


----------



## csi-tech

I knew Toronto was a pretty place.


----------



## Slippy

Egads!

Is that a hyena you're petting?



Kahlan said:


> Not chicken
> Having trouble finding pics with just me in them though.
> 
> View attachment 8538
> View attachment 8539


----------



## jeff70

Slippy said:


> Egads!
> 
> Is that a hyena you're petting?


LOL, looks like a happy one.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

OK, i've thought about it, screw it. Nobody who might know me from this who I know in the "community" lives within several hundred miles of me or has a clue where my BOL is, so... this is me, last year.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Mrs. Salty


----------



## Kahlan

Slippy said:


> Egads!
> 
> Is that a hyena you're petting?


That's a bear silly!


----------



## Slippy

Kahlan said:


> That's a bear silly!


NO 








That's a Beer.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Kahlan said:


> That's a bear silly!


That's what they ALL say...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Slippy said:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Beer.


That's not a beer...

THIS is a beer!


----------



## Slippy

Sorry Kahlan,
I see now that you wrote BeAr and replied with BeEr. My bad, I scan I don't read. 

I also realize I need to work on that, when I die and The Lord my Savior asks me if I read the Bible and I say I "Scanned" it...well that may be an issue.


----------



## MrsInor

I knew it. This thread would either turn to drinkin' or musicin'.


----------



## csi-tech

Man are you good! I'm drinking a rum and Coke playing my recently acquired Gibson SG Standard. You know, the new ones with the small pickguard and no Min-E-Tune? The newest ones with Min-E-Tune and that sloppy looking Les Paul signature on the headstock just don't do it for me.

I live smack dab in the middle of the Lynchburg distillery and the Gibson guitar factory in Nashville. Pert' near heaven says I.


----------



## Boss Dog

OK, the avatar isn't me. He was just a stand-in. 
Here I am taking a well deserved nap.


----------



## RNprepper

csi-tech said:


> Why are all of the females opting out? This has been entertaining.


You've had 2 pics by me. I think it's been a lot of fun to see how someone can be seen and not seen.  We should start a thread of the best "Greyman/Greywoman" pics. I think I'll stay with my shadow.


----------



## Slippy

That looks like the "parlor sofa"! You are living large Boss...Livin' Large!


----------



## Boss Dog

SHMBO wasn't home...


----------



## NZKiwi

Not really me but a nice shot I got on my camera


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 8546


Slippy Son 1 in the woods in his self made Ghillie Suit. Middle of the screen.


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> View attachment 8546
> 
> 
> Slippy Son 1 in the woods in his self made Ghillie Suit. Middle of the screen.


You know you hanging with real preppers when quality time with the family involves a Ghillie Suit.


----------



## Kahlan

RNprepper said:


> You've had 2 pics by me. I think it's been a lot of fun to see how someone can be seen and not seen.  We should start a thread of the best "Greyman/Greywoman" pics. I think I'll stay with my shadow.


Well defeats the purpose for me since I already showed my face but here ya go anyway.... my hidden face shot.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Kahlan said:


> Well defeats the purpose for me since I already showed my face but here ya go anyway.... my hidden face shot.
> 
> View attachment 8549


Yeah, you are OK and all but lets see some pix of that firearm


----------



## Slippy

His and Hers Smith & Wesson M&P Shields Mrs Slippy's 9mm on the left and Slippy's .40 SW on the right (with Talon Custom Sandpaper Grip)

View attachment 8550


----------



## Slippy

Inor said:


> You know you hanging with real preppers when quality time with the family involves a Ghillie Suit.


Or just a ******* buddy whose son had too much time on his hands last summer and; scissors, waxed yarn, old camo shirts and a glue gun!


----------



## Smitty901

MI.oldguy said:


> 35+ here.shes the only one that can stand me!...couldn't do without her.nor her without me,she says.ayuup!.


 39 years not bad when you consider We knew each other 1o minutes when I told her we would be married and were 7 days latter


----------



## thepeartree

Mish said:


> Stop letting these guys push you around!!! Do exactly what you want to and don't apologize for it!
> 
> These guys can kiss my ass!  hehe


Promises.,.
Promises...Promises...


----------



## thepeartree

Moonshinedave said:


> I generally don't post my picture, but since we're all friends here:
> View attachment 8531


Oh, yeah. I saw you on 'Mountain Monsters'


----------



## keith9365

Mish said:


> View attachment 8518


I did the marine corps mud run here in columbia before. Four mile ass kicking but it was fun!


----------



## Mish

keith9365 said:


> I did the marine corps mud run here in columbia before. Four mile ass kicking but it was fun!


4 miles?!! Pussy!!!
Tough Mudders are 10-12 miles. I ran my race on one of the hottest days ever for TMs... 95 degrees!

Bring it!!! Lol
Not an attractive picture but it's pretty badass!! Hehe


----------



## TG

Wow thanks, RPD


----------



## TG

Mish said:


> 4 miles?!! Pussy!!!
> Tough Mudders are 10-12 miles. I ran my race on one of the hottest days ever for TMs... 95 degrees!
> 
> Bring it!!! Lol
> Not an attractive picture but it's pretty badass!! Hehe


Woooo hooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish

rice paddy daddy said:


> Stunningly beautiful.


Agreed!!!!


----------



## csi-tech

Mushy Muddy Mish.


----------



## Mish

csi-tech said:


> Mushy Muddy Mish.


You love me all covered in mud, don't you!! Hehe


----------



## Doc Holliday

Wow! If I would have known the women here were so Beautiful... I think I would have started a thread like this years ago!


----------



## csi-tech

indeed.


----------



## BagLady

I mentioned earlier in this thread, if you want to see a pic of me, go to my profile and look in my album.
However, I've got a "few" years on these girls!


----------



## jeep123

me. no family


----------



## BagLady

Lets see if I can do this..


----------



## BagLady

I'll be damned. I did it!!!


----------



## Deebo

I guess I'll try tapatalk again, so I can put up more pics. 
I want some comments on my inciser displacia.


----------



## Deebo

Nice job BL. was there any color in that pan?


----------



## keith9365

Mish said:


> 4 miles?!! Pussy!!!
> Tough Mudders are 10-12 miles. I ran my race on one of the hottest days ever for TMs... 95 degrees!
> 
> Bring it!!! Lol
> Not an attractive picture but it's pretty badass!! Hehe


Awesome!


----------



## Mish

keith9365 said:


> Awesome!


Awww, I wanted to fight with you! You let me down. Hehe


----------



## csi-tech

Bag lady is panning for gold! I want some.


----------



## TG

Smitty901 said:


> 39 years not bad when you consider We knew each other 1o minutes when I told her we would be married and were 7 days latter


That's really sweet


----------



## Mish

keith9365 said:


> View attachment 8555
> 
> 
> Mud run after party.


My, my, my!!! Hello there!!! How you doin?!!  <faints>


----------



## csi-tech

Keith, I never gave you permission to use my chiseled body in your post!


----------



## BagLady

keith9365 said:


> View attachment 8555
> 
> 
> Mud run after party.


Finally some "EYE CANDY" for the women folk!!!
Life is good. I can die now.


----------



## BagLady

Deebo said:


> Nice job BL. was there any color in that pan?


Yeah Man! We brought home 2 five gallon buckets of cons to go thru!


----------



## BagLady

csi-tech said:


> Bag lady is panning for gold! I want some.


Your in luck! There is gold in them thar hills of Tennessee!!
None in Ms. tho...:-x


----------



## csi-tech

I ain't found none. Come on up and we'll head up on the plateau and see what we can find. If nothing else we can stop for some barbecue.


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> 4 miles?!! Pussy!!!
> Tough Mudders are 10-12 miles. I ran my race on one of the hottest days ever for TMs... 95 degrees!
> 
> Bring it!!! Lol
> Not an attractive picture but it's pretty badass!! Hehe


Who split that wood behind you, that person was badass!


----------



## Slippy

BagLady said:


> Lets see if I can do this..
> View attachment 8554


Nothing better than a pretty gal panning for Gold!


----------



## Eagles700LvL

Mish said:


> 4 miles?!! Pussy!!!
> Tough Mudders are 10-12 miles. I ran my race on one of the hottest days ever for TMs... 95 degrees!
> 
> Bring it!!! Lol
> Not an attractive picture but it's pretty badass!! Hehe


Seems like the only way for you two to settle that is to do this&#8230;


----------



## TG

OMG beer mile!!! I did this with my hubby and a few of his friends, I lasted 2 laps=2 beers hahaha


----------



## jro1




----------



## thepeartree

csi-tech said:


> I ain't found none. Come on up and we'll head up on the plateau and see what we can find. If nothing else we can stop for some barbecue.


You really have to know where to look. If you spend all your time where there's none to begin with, it's not going to do you any good. Take your plateau and go to the streams that drain from up there. Head downhill and find the slow running spots and pools where the fish hang out. Look for dark or black sand and there you will find your gold.


----------



## jro1

Back when was in my early 20's, before I was married and before I cared about life insurance.......


----------



## jro1

Inor said:


> View attachment 8458
> 
> *
> 5 characters*


5 characters...lol, I see what you did there!


----------



## Dalarast

A few images from the weekend before last.....


----------



## Kahlan

I gotta say there's some damn good looking women _and_ men on this forum!
"Preppers" are a hot bunch of folks, brains and looks.


----------



## thepeartree

Dalarast said:


> View attachment 8569
> View attachment 8570
> 
> 
> A few images from the weekend before last.....


Real pretty boat ya got there. Is it yours?


----------



## graynomad

Well you asked.

The OPSEC horse has long since bolted with me as I've had a relatively high web profile for years. OTOH I live in the bush miles from anywhere and few people know where, so as long as my immediate neighbours are not on this forum I'm OK I guess. Anyway they are on the same page.
















That's me on the left.


----------



## BagLady

CSI TECH, There is a GPAA chapter in Tenn. Its called Coker Creek GPAA. Great bunch of peeps. I'm on their forum, but I've never been to their claim.
You should check it out. The place in the picture i posted was in Georgia. 
You can legally pan in creeks on Corp property in most states that I know of, without permits.
My husband and I would love to find someplace closer.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

jro1 said:


> View attachment 8564
> View attachment 8565
> View attachment 8566
> View attachment 8567
> View attachment 8568
> 
> 
> Back when was in my early 20's, before I was married and before I cared about life insurance.......


Good on you, mate! I just can't do heights, yea, I am a wuss, but I respect the hell out of those of you who can...


----------



## BagLady

jro1 said:


> View attachment 8559
> View attachment 8560
> View attachment 8561
> View attachment 8562
> View attachment 8563


You are the bravest person I have ever not met!! Beautiful pic's!


----------



## csi-tech

I will look into that BL. We discussed going diamond searching in Arkansas. That is relatively close and a very few people found a good one there. Prospecting and metal detecting is definitely in my future.


----------



## Tennessee

One more Harley rider!

The ST turned 21 this year, I wished I looked and ran as good as I did 21 years ago.


----------



## Smitty901

Tennessee said:


> One more Harley rider!
> 
> The ST turned 21 this year, I wished I looked and ran as good as I did 21 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 8596
> 
> 
> View attachment 8597


 We need a thread on riding tunnels .


----------



## graynomad

Tennessee said:


> One more Harley rider!


You guys are killin' me, I've been riding since the 70s, never had a Harley but just a few days ago I was in the local dealer getting some info, dunno if I can justify the cost but the seed has been planted.


----------



## hawgrider

graynomad said:


> You guys are killin' me, I've been riding since the 70s, never had a Harley but just a few days ago I was in the local dealer getting some info, dunno if I can justify the cost but the seed has been planted.


Buy used if you can the market here in the states at least is flooded. There are a lot of low mileage scoots out there for peanuts compared to the showroom steelers prices.


----------



## graynomad

Yeah, my neighbour just bought a nice second hand Harley, I dunno what he paid but I gather it was a good price and he said the same, there are a lot of people hurting (financially) here in Oz and many of them are selling their toys for good prices.


----------



## Smitty901

graynomad said:


> You guys are killin' me, I've been riding since the 70s, never had a Harley but just a few days ago I was in the local dealer getting some info, dunno if I can justify the cost but the seed has been planted.


 You never justify a Harley , no reason to.
And some of them never leave you I still enjoy riding this one soon to be 19 years old


----------



## bigwheel

graynomad said:


> You guys are killin' me, I've been riding since the 70s, never had a Harley but just a few days ago I was in the local dealer getting some info, dunno if I can justify the cost but the seed has been planted.


If you want to buy a Harley hire a Harley mechanic to ride around with you so when it breaks. if you want to ride get a rice burner.


----------



## Smitty901

bigwheel said:


> If you want to buy a Harley hire a Harley mechanic to ride around with you so when it breaks. if you want to ride get a rice burner.


 I ride 20-60,000 miles a year My HD will match anything on the road. All of the bikes that have done a 1000 miles a day for 30 days or more in a row have been HD.
The rest failed.
On many touring trips with others we have switched bikes for a bit. I have seen GW owner after GW owner come back a year latter with a Harley I have never seen a HD owner come back with a GW. My wife out it this way riding in the GW was boring.


----------



## tango

Opsec prevents pics
Besides the world ain't ready for pics of me--


----------



## csi-tech

Those comments on Harley quality may have been true up to and including the Evolution engine. The Twin Cam 88/96 and 103s have been a much more reliable platform. Mine is a 2005 and has been trouble free. They aren't without issue of course, you have to open the cam chest and inspect the timing chain tensioners every few thousand miles but aside from that and a few drops of oil here and there they are fine. My Honda VTX was bullet proof. Aside from a few minor coolant leaks and a dry rotted fuel line it was flawless.


----------



## Smitty901

csi-tech said:


> Those comments on Harley quality may have been true up to and including the Evolution engine. The Twin Cam 88/96 and 103s have been a much more reliable platform. Mine is a 2005 and has been trouble free. They aren't without issue of course, you have to open the cam chest and inspect the timing chain tensioners every few thousand miles but aside from that and a few drops of oil here and there they are fine. My Honda VTX was bullet proof. Aside from a few minor coolant leaks and a dry rotted fuel line it was flawless.


 They changed the TC tensioners no longer any issue. Put over 80,000 on the TC96. Biggest issue I have seen with HD is who works on them and what others do to them.
Last I heard the man that purchased my 07 from the dealer is still riding it, had went over 80K when I let it go.


----------



## hawgrider

My 97 FLSTC has 95K on it. Same drive belt. Never broke still runs like the day I bought it. Bought it used it had 5k on it.


----------



## jro1

BagLady said:


> You are the bravest person I have ever not met!! Beautiful pic's!


I aint as good as I once was! I stopped climbing ice after my first daughter was born, and I don't trad climb rock anymore either, I stick to bolted routes now when i'm climbing, I have my family to think about now, I lost a good friend last year up on Mt hectars glacier while alpine skiing, He fell 150m into a covered crevase, leaving a wife and two young daughters behind. So the risk isn't worth it to me anymore! I stick mainly to mountain biking, hiking and climbing smaller bolted routes now, I sure do miss the rush though!


----------



## tinkerhell

This is me as a prepper. But I'm actually much fatter, the pants take off about 100lbs.


----------



## hawgrider

csi-tech said:


> Those comments on Harley quality may have been true up to and including the Evolution engine. The Twin Cam 88/96 and 103s have been a much more reliable platform. Mine is a 2005 and has been trouble free. They aren't without issue of course, you have to open the cam chest and inspect the timing chain tensioners every few thousand miles but aside from that and a few drops of oil here and there they are fine. My Honda VTX was bullet proof. Aside from a few minor coolant leaks and a dry rotted fuel line it was flawless.


Not true about the blockhead evo's Id take another evo in a heart beat. The engine and trans has been bullet proof.


----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> Not true about the blockhead evo's Id take another evo in a heart beat. The engine and trans has been bullet proof.


 For those of us that have HD in our Blood the EVO was a gift. Still is . My 96 FB has never had any engine work done to it. Not a racing bike but a fun machine to ride.
Lot of bikes have come and gone over the years but the 96 FB is still here.
Take the EVO do some simple head work cam and it get real healthy .


----------



## alterego

My youngest with SIG the wonder dog..


----------



## Mish




----------



## jro1

Showing the daughter how to 4x4






setting up for a weekend at the BOL






Selfie up at Allstones lake






Me and the wif on one of our favorite x-country ski trips in Banff


----------



## bigwheel

Smitty901 said:


> I ride 20-60,000 miles a year My HD will match anything on the road. All of the bikes that have done a 1000 miles a day for 30 days or more in a row have been HD.
> The rest failed.
> On many touring trips with others we have switched bikes for a bit. I have seen GW owner after GW owner come back a year latter with a Harley I have never seen a HD owner come back with a GW. My wife out it this way riding in the GW was boring.


Well not sure what is a GW but ladies like Harleys cause they shake a lot. Get a grip. I have drank a lot of beer with bikers.


----------



## jro1

bigwheel said:


> *Well not sure what is a GW *but ladies like Harleys cause they shake a lot. Get a grip. I have drank a lot of beer with bikers.


I think it's a Goldwing?!?!


----------



## rjd25

Here are some of me and the family


----------



## csi-tech

Early Harley engines were not designed with longevity in mind. The first knuckles and panheads were never expected to go far at all. Harley started thinking "long term reliability" with the shovel but it still got too hot and if you overheated the heads and jugs too much, New engine. The EVO was designed to last longer. I liked it. There are still many on the road. My contention after owning a 1300cc Honda and a TC88 Black block Harley is that they are both equal in durability and that's giving alot to the air cooled Harley. I think it was a huge mistake to water cool the heads on the 2014 103s. The system sucks! The twin cam with the Screaming Eagle hydraulic tensioner upgrade is the most reliable engine you can have in a Harley. 

Now, back to the topic at hand! Beautiful family RJD25.What kind of pistol are you shooting there?


----------



## rjd25

csi-tech said:


> Early Harley engines were not designed with longevity in mind. The first knuckles and panheads were never expected to go far at all. Harley started thinking "long term reliability" with the shovel but it still got too hot and if you overheated the heads and jugs too much, New engine. The EVO was designed to last longer. I liked it. There are still many on the road. My contention after owning a 1300cc Honda and a TC88 Black block Harley is that they are both equal in durability and that's giving alot to the air cooled Harley. I think it was a huge mistake to water cool the heads on the 2014 103s. The system sucks! The twin cam with the Screaming Eagle hydraulic tensioner upgrade is the most reliable engine you can have in a Harley.
> 
> Now, back to the topic at hand! Beautiful family RJD25.What kind of pistol are you shooting there?


Thank you, That is a Glock 19 gen 3. I was actually purchasing one and shooting it prior to deciding. I ended up going with the Ruger SR9. And then at checkout I saw a deal I couldn't let up and bought a Ruger LCP.


----------



## csi-tech

I was a heartbeat away from buying the Ruger SR9C but settled on a Glock 26. Great choice though!


----------



## rjd25

I Like the way the grip contours better than the glock. Also, Ruger gives you another magazine with the purchase while Glock didn't (until gen 4) I love it so far, very accurate, good feel, mag feed spring is a a little tight still....


----------



## csi-tech

My thoughts are pretty simple. The Glock is not comfortable to carry or shoot. But if I have to pull it out and go to work, being comfy is the last thing on my mind. I want reliability, plenty of ammo, ease of operation, accuracy reliability and reliability. Glock fulfills all of the above in my mind. It all comes down to a personal choice. I'd be happy with any number of quality guns. I just prefer, the Glock.


----------



## rjd25

Yeah I'm not downing Glock. I was ready to lay out the cash for one, I was just much happier, accurate and comfortable with the Ruger. Gotta go with what feels right.


----------



## paraquack

Can we get back on topic, please.


----------



## rjd25

what was the topic?


----------



## tinkerhell

selfies


----------



## rjd25

I just posted some lol


----------



## tinkerhell

Umm...


----------



## phrogman

Here's mine.


----------



## phrogman

Oh and that is me on the avatar.


----------



## MI.oldguy

tinkerhell said:


> selfies


Pics in general,started as pics that wont upset opsec.but,ITS ALL GOOD!.

Been one hell of a topic!.::clapping::

Excuse the wrinkles,its a 58 year old face.


----------



## hawgrider

MI.oldguy said:


> Pics in general,started as pics that wont upset opsec.but,ITS ALL GOOD!.
> 
> Been one hell of a topic!.::clapping::
> 
> Excuse the wrinkles,its a 58 year old face.


Wrinkles are just road maps of the miles traveled.:wink:


----------



## MI.oldguy

hawgrider said:


> Wrinkles are just road maps of the miles traveled.:wink:


You know it brother.


----------



## Hemi45

hawgrider said:


> Wrinkles are just road maps of the miles traveled.:wink:


Tell my wife that ... she acts like they only highlight all the wrong turns


----------



## Jeep

I don't personally care if you know what I look like

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8d30f5f3abe14b2bd5a6&oe=54FF1281&size=604,453


----------



## csi-tech

I'm glad you didn't have a bat hanging in the cave MI.oldguy.


----------



## shotlady

Bradley, his last selfie a couple of hours before..



he was so beautiful



Anthony



ants and aubry in nyc last weeked? haha you can tell i dress them  lol



brandi (me)


----------



## Inor

shotlady said:


> Bradley, his last selfie a couple of hours before..
> 
> 
> 
> he was so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony
> 
> 
> 
> ants and aubry in nyc last weeked?
> 
> 
> 
> brandi (me)


I want to say "you are a blessed woman", but that would not right. You know me well enough by now to know what I mean.

God bless you and your family.

-I-


----------



## MrsInor

What a beautiful group shotlady. Anthony's eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## shotlady

I am a blessed woman. some people have kids that sit on the couch smoking weed playing video games, aint got no job, aint in school, aint doin nothing for their community or country.
My boys have never let me experience such dishonor.

i am a very blessed mom.


----------



## Inor

shotlady said:


> I am a blessed woman. some people have kids that sit on the couch smoking weed playing video games, aint got no job, aint in school.
> My boys have never let me experience such dishonor.


You are a good mom B.


----------



## MrsInor

What Inor said. Good kids don't get to be good without good moms.


----------



## TG

Brandi, so nice to see you posting, lovely photos.


----------



## Kahlan

I don't even have words. Beautiful pictures Brandi.


----------



## jeep123

My mom hears that a lot too  We must have been raised right


----------



## Slippy

shotlady said:


> I am a blessed woman. some people have kids that sit on the couch smoking weed playing video games, aint got no job, aint in school, aint doin nothing for their community or country.
> My boys have never let me experience such dishonor.
> 
> i am a very blessed mom.


Hey Shotlady! 
Good to hear from you and see your great smile.  Wishing you a great day tomorrow and the next and the next...!


----------



## SquirrelBait

My pic is my av...


----------



## Sasquatch

First one is me.








Second is the family.


----------



## MrsInor

Yep - I can see the resemblance.


----------



## shotlady

Slippy said:


> Hey Shotlady!
> Good to hear from you and see your great smile.  Wishing you a great day tomorrow and the next and the next...!


its a good day went to lotafuns and he lives down a good dirt road. He had epic mud puddles so i hit it 2x. one for bradley and one for sweet baby jesus!
Aint one inch of my car is clean! ifn i didnt have chores to do i woulda went back with my v6awd crosstour and violated that mud puddle in 3 different languages.



i did get a new baby though single shot exemption, i get to pick it up on thursday! im a very excited expectant gun mother.


----------



## pakrat

A few snapshots.... I'm the one with the hat.


----------



## shotlady

great looking family!


----------



## Boss Dog

Vern! How you been !? I heard you died! :icon_smile:


----------

